# Next we got melk tert/milk tart



## Mollie (4/5/19)

Anyone looking for some melk tert I found a one shot and the smell of it want me to go and buy one at the shop cause to wait for 2 weeks steeping is a Long way







Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/5/19)

Which one shot is this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (4/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> Which one shot is this?


One shot from cloud burst and I must say I mixed today and took a vape and it's the real deal but needs to steep for about 2weeks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/5/19)

The vaper said:


> One shot from cloud burst and I must say I mixed today and took a vape and it's the real deal but needs to steep for about 2weeks
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Awesome. Will add to never ending “to mix” list

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Safz_b (14/5/19)

The vaper said:


> Anyone looking for some melk tert I found a one shot and the smell of it want me to go and buy one at the shop cause to wait for 2 weeks steeping is a Long way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keen on an update
let us know hows the flavour


----------



## GSM500 (14/5/19)

Be sure to check out this recipe for Milk Tart for the Non-oneshot users.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (14/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> Keen on an update
> let us know hows the flavour


It taste like the real thing but still not ADV for me I'm getting heartburn but people
Mixed it up to 13% to get more of the flavour
Vaping on dual 3core fused clapton at 16ohm on voopoo drag 2 at fit 2
Drop dead is my rda 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (14/5/19)

GSM500 said:


> Be sure to check out this recipe for Milk Tart for the Non-oneshot users.


Have 100ml of this steeping. Thinks it's been 2 weeks already

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

